

Chrome overtake Firefox in Marketshare - coreymgilmore
http://www.netmarketshare.com/browser-market-share.aspx?qprid=0&qpcustomd=0

======
lucidlife
My initial reaction was surprise that so many people still use IE, then I
remembered that my dad still uses it. I'll blame him.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Many people just don't care, and Windows comes with IE.

